# Escambia river camping trip



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

over the week myself and two of my fellow yaker camped and fished over the weekend. The bite was a little slow on sunday at first but after the sun came out it picked up. Ended up with 17 fish but only 4 keepers.Thanks to the Molino club member for the advice the other night about the river.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

where did ya'll camp?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

and what kinda fish did yall catch?


----------



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

We camped at the sand bar going southeast from Smith's. All the fish were bass.


----------

